# Leer y escribir en tarjetas de banda magnética de autobús y metro



## AsimoJMSR (Jun 11, 2008)

He decidido iniciarme en el mundillo de las tarjetas de banda magnética, así que he decidico empezar intentando leer y escribir con un PC en tarjetas de banda magnética de autobús y metro, pero no sé que hardware se puede usar ni donde se puede adquirir. En caso de que no sea posible adquirir ningún hardware para poder leer estas tarjetas de banda magnética, me gustaría saber cómo podría fabricarlo por mis propios medios. ¿Alguien tiene algo de idea?


----------



## pepechip (Jun 11, 2008)

En el enlace puedes conseguir el lector.
http://www.cebek.com/CEBEK-ELECTRONICA/CONTROL-ACCESO/P_317.aspx

Para el caso de las tarjetas de autobus, hay dos formas posibles de que te descuenten el dinero.
1º se te carga en la tarjeta el importe de esta y luego se va regrabando para disminuir el importe disponible.
2º La tarjeta solo tiene grabado un numero de serie unico, de modo que cuando haces una recarga, esta no se realiza fisicamente en tu tarjeta, sino en un ordenador central.

Desconozco  que sistema emplearan


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 11, 2008)

Lo puedes hacer con una cabeza grabadora-lectora de casete, incluso la tarjeta puede ser un trozo de cinta de casete pegada a una tarjeta de cartulina.
La cabeza de los lecto.grabadores de casete poseen una guía de cinta en su lateral, que deberás retirar para permitir que apoye mejor sobre la tarjeta.

Las frecuencias de los datos están dentro del rango de audio.

El hardware puede ser una ranura donde se desliza la tarjeta con la cabeza grabadora apoyando sobre la cinta.
Para grabar es conveniente motorizar el movimiento de la tarjeta (Para tener velocidad constante).
Para la lectura el movimiento puede ser manual.


----------



## AsimoJMSR (Jun 12, 2008)

El producto que me indicas, pepechip, es solamente lector de tarjetas magnéticas, pero yo quiero un aparato que sirva para leer y para escribir con un PC. Además, parece que es un aparato compatible con tarjetas de banda magnética bancarias, pero no con tarjetas de banda magnética de autobús y metro y en la imagen puede apreciarse que el cable de conexión parece no ser compatible con ningún puerto del PC.
No entiendo nada de electrónica, pero me parece muy interesante este tema de las tarjetas de banda magnética.
Hay que tener en cuenta que las tarjetas de banda magnética de autobús y metro, a diferencia de las tarjetas de banda magnéticas bancarias, tienen la banda magnética en el centro de la tarjeta y esta es de menor grosor que la banda magnética de las tarjetas bancarias. Yo quiero iniciarme en esto de las tarjetas magnéticas con las tarjetas de banda magnética de autobús y metro: las tarjetas de banda magnética bancarias no me interesan.
En cualquier caso, lo único que pretendo es poder leer y escribir en ellas haciendo uso de un PC: ver los datos en la pantalla del ordenador, interpretarlos, modificarlos y volver a grabar los cambios.
Espero haberme explicado bien. Gracias por vuestros mensajes.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 12, 2008)

En este enlace seguro que esta lo que necesitas
http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q="lector+tarjetas+magneticas"&meta=


----------



## AsimoJMSR (Jun 18, 2008)

pepechip, ese enlace solo lleva a páginas que venden aparatos que son solo lectores de tarjetas magnéticas bancarias, pero yo lo que necesito es un aparato que sirva para leer y escribir en tarjetas de banda magnética central de autobús y metro. Gracias y adiós.


----------

